# Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show 25.10.1995 (17x) Quali Update



## LuigiHallodri (22 Juni 2012)

Schon etwas älter (die Bilder):


----------



## Minx (22 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

Auf dem letzten Foto, die Dame mit dem Hut, das ist nicht Kylie. Es ist ein Laufstegmodel, Namen von ihr habe ich allerdings vergessen. 

Danke aber für die restlichen Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (22 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

Danke für Kylie.
Stimmt, das letzte Bild ist nicht Kylie, obwohl ihr Busen ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

:thx: euch für den Hinweis :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (23 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

Damals wie heute - sehenswert !:thumbup:


----------



## Gerd23 (23 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

kylie sieht einfach klasse aus, früher und heute. dankeschön


----------



## LuigiHallodri (24 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

Das Bild taucht immer wieder als Kylie Minogue auf.

Deshalb *Danke* für die Info und *Sorry*, dass ich darauf reingefallen bin! :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (25 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

aber die wirklichen Kylie Bilder sind auch schon heiß genug :WOW:


----------



## Mike150486 (27 Juni 2012)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - Antonio Berardi Show, 1995, 8x*

:thx:


----------



## addi1305 (4 Apr. 2013)

*Kylie Minogue @ Antonio Berardi Show 25.10.1995 (9x)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## turmfalke (23 Juni 2013)

Habe meinen alten Bestand mit diesen Pics deutlich erweitert - bin happy :thx:


----------



## Joukahainen (23 Juni 2013)

Danke, schöne Bilder.


----------



## Maus68 (24 Juni 2013)

:thx: für die heißen Bilder.


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2013)

superhammergeil


----------



## LuigiHallodri (24 Juni 2013)

Kannte die Bilder, aber nicht in der Größe.

*Absolut Klasse - Danke Dir! *:thumbup:


----------



## UTux (24 Juni 2013)

:thx: für die Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## jatosiames (4 Nov. 2013)

thanks for kylie.


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Nov. 2013)

Kylie hat einen süßen Busen.


----------



## Lana (13 Nov. 2013)

Das ist Super ! Vielen Dank für Kylie !


----------

